# Wi-Fi Realtek RTL8191S WLAN Adapter not working



## goshanecr (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi Friends!

I have a Intel Atom D2700 based nettop and FreeBSD 12.2 i386 fresh install.
That PC has a integrated Wi-Fi on a USB bus based on a RTL8191S chipset:

```
# usbconfig list
ugen2.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen3.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen5.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.1: <0x104c XHCI root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen4.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen5.2: <Manufacturer Realtek RTL8191S WLAN Adapter> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
```

*lsusb -v*


Spoiler



Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen5.2: ID 13d3:3323 IMC Networks
Device Descriptor:
  bLength                18
  bDescriptorType         1
  bcdUSB               2.00
  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)
  bDeviceSubClass         0
  bDeviceProtocol         0
  bMaxPacketSize0        64
  idVendor           0x13d3 IMC Networks
  idProduct          0x3323
  bcdDevice            2.00
  iManufacturer           1 Manufacturer Realtek
  iProduct                2 RTL8191S WLAN Adapter
  iSerial                 3 00e04c000001
  bNumConfigurations      1
  Configuration Descriptor:
    bLength                 9
    bDescriptorType         2
    wTotalLength           46
    bNumInterfaces          1
    bConfigurationValue     1
    iConfiguration          0
    bmAttributes         0x80
      (Bus Powered)
    MaxPower              500mA
    Interface Descriptor:
      bLength                 9
      bDescriptorType         4
      bInterfaceNumber        0
      bAlternateSetting       0
      bNumEndpoints           4
      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class
      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass
      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol
      iInterface              0
      Endpoint Descriptor:
        bLength                 7
        bDescriptorType         5
        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN
        bmAttributes            2
          Transfer Type            Bulk
          Synch Type               None
          Usage Type               Data
        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes
        bInterval               0
      Endpoint Descriptor:
        bLength                 7
        bDescriptorType         5
        bEndpointAddress     0x04  EP 4 OUT
        bmAttributes            2
          Transfer Type            Bulk
          Synch Type               None
          Usage Type               Data
        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes
        bInterval               0
      Endpoint Descriptor:
        bLength                 7
        bDescriptorType         5
        bEndpointAddress     0x06  EP 6 OUT
        bmAttributes            2
          Transfer Type            Bulk
          Synch Type               None
          Usage Type               Data
        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes
        bInterval               0
      Endpoint Descriptor:
        bLength                 7
        bDescriptorType         5
        bEndpointAddress     0x0d  EP 13 OUT
        bmAttributes            2
          Transfer Type            Bulk
          Synch Type               None
          Usage Type               Data
        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes
        bInterval               0
Device Qualifier (for other device speed):
  bLength                10
  bDescriptorType         6
  bcdUSB               2.00
  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)
  bDeviceSubClass         0
  bDeviceProtocol         0
  bMaxPacketSize0        64
  bNumConfigurations      1
Device Status:     0x0000
  (Bus Powered)



I'm add options for* if_rsu* device
/boot/loader.conf

```
# Wi-Fi
if_rsu_load="YES"
rsu-rtl8712fw_load="YES"
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
# Wi-Fi
wlans_rsu0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```

Boot log info related to Wi-Fi:
*dmesg | grep -iE "real|rsu|ugen5"*

```
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xdfd04000-0xdfd04fff,0xdfd00000-0xdfd03fff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci2
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC662 rev3 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC662 rev3 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC662 rev3 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa0
ugen5.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus5
ugen5.2: <Manufacturer Realtek RTL8191S WLAN Adapter> at usbus5
```

But ifcofig has no interface wlan0 and *sysctl net.wlan.devices* are empty.

How can I get it working?

PS. Also I'm tryin latest -CURRENT, with same results.


----------



## aponomarenko (Nov 11, 2020)

Please provide more info by https://www.freshports.org/sysutils/hw-probe for diagnostics.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 11, 2020)

The rsu(4) driver supports* SU* chips but not your *S* chip.

After a search i did not find anything else, i think it looks bad for you.


----------

